# Subway cars get splashed tomorrow



## seaweaver (Jan 5, 2010)

most in one spot...some in another....


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 5, 2010)

Have any numbers yet?


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 6, 2010)

Some are going to a known location, others to a hushed location.
I don't know either yet.
cw


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 6, 2010)

seaweaver said:


> most in one spot...some in another....



Is this like top secrete, coded information?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

Why would they not be made public? Is this a privately funded operation?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought every thing had to be made public "technically"


----------



## stev (Jan 6, 2010)

A friend of mine just dumped some ole box cars 3 weeks ago in the gulf .private though.80 miles off shore .


----------



## Colby (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread is useless without numbers!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 8, 2010)

Colby said:


> This thread is useless without numbers!


----------



## d-a (Jan 8, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I thought every thing had to be made public "technically"



Gordon

I believe they give them a certain area to dump in; it might be 2 square miles(just a guess), but as long as its inside of the predetermined dump area it doesn't have to have exact numbers.

I've seen it in bridge spans that the state(Fla) has dumped.

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 10, 2010)

d-a said:


> Gordon
> 
> I believe they give them a certain area to dump in; it might be 2 square miles(just a guess), but as long as its inside of the predetermined dump area it doesn't have to have exact numbers.
> 
> ...



I would never tell if I dumped something but I just thought they had to be made public since the government needs to know everything we do.


----------



## d-a (Jan 10, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I would never tell if I dumped something but I just thought they had to be made public since the government needs to know everything we do.



Gordon

They do, but the government doesn't need to know exact # if its over a certain depth.

Here is an example of an approved dump site. To get a permit though you still have to have the material inspected.







Best way to find this type of stuff is to talk to a local shrimper. He will know where not to get his nets hung up.

d-a


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 11, 2010)

Contact this gal...but you did not hear it from me!
http://www.lakesidenews.com/Waterside/index.htm


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 25, 2010)

http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/Reefs012110.pdf


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 25, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/Reefs012110.pdf



Thanks for letting everyone know where the Georgia coast is located.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks for letting everyone know where the Georgia coast is located.



You're welcome.

BTW, did you bother to look at the highlighted part of the list?


----------



## XiBowhunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks for letting everyone know where the Georgia coast is located.




Foot in mouth!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 26, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you bother to look at the highlighted part of the list?



No I didn't, since there was no commentary on your part.  I clicked what you provided and was presented with an image of the coast.  

If it'll unhurt your feelings I did scroll on down, since I now know why you provided us with a link, and found where these numbers are still secret.  But if I were a CCA member with basic skills I'd say, "Public reef marine habitat coordinates...coming soon! Click for more info!" and there'd be no confusion.


----------



## jamrens (Jan 26, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No I didn't, since there was no commentary on your part.  I clicked what you provided and was presented with an image of the coast.
> 
> If it'll unhurt your feelings I did scroll on down, since I now know why you provided us with a link, and found where these numbers are still secret.  But if I were a CCA member with basic skills I'd say, "Public reef marine habitat coordinates...coming soon! Click for more info!" and there'd be no confusion.



Let me be the first to say thanks for not being a member of CCA..

WHit


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 27, 2010)

No need to insult.  Surely you can make your argument without calling Names.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 27, 2010)

Bunch of girls!
Another set of numbers not on the list that Mechanical posted.
31'35.535 x 80'49.726 and scattered to the west.
You figure it out.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 27, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Let me be the first to say thanks for not being a member of CCA..
> 
> WHit



x2.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 27, 2010)

They're going right next to that old pile off tanks!


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 12, 2010)

the coordinates are out.


----------

